# Jada Fast and Furious Dom's Charger Elite problem...



## CAP (Nov 11, 2005)

A Jada Dom's Off-Road Charger Elite came into my life and I have a troubleshooting question.

The car was fully charged but stopped running completely. No charging lights or anything come on the vehicle. A red light on the control handle blinks.


This is the one that charges via USB port.


Any help?

Thanks.


----------

